# really excited



## babymithel (Oct 13, 2008)

Have my first appt at the clinic on Friday, my IPs had their appt today, and the clinic are hoping to take their frosties to blasts b4 transfer, depending on the grades they will either transfer 1 or 2. We were hoping to do the transfer next month, but its gonna take 4 weeks for the bloods to come back, which is a bit rough. So it may be March in the end, when we get our first try. Good luck to all, fingers crossed for great results.


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi
How exciting for you all 

I want to wish you so much luck for the coming months , angels like you are so selfless, you are all remarkable people giving life to others, you all amaze me  

Take care
Love Jo
x  xx


----------



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi Babymithel,

Just wanted to wish you and your IPs all of the best for your journey!!!    How wonderful!  They are lucky to have you!

Tweets xxx


----------



## babymithel (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks for your kind support.  Tweets and Jo. The Appt went well yesterday. Didn't realise the Medicated cycle took so long to do, was told 6 weeks from start to transfer. Bonus though, I can do the nasal spray thin and tablets!   Wasn't really looking forward to having all those jabs! lol

Tweets - not long to go now!!
Jo - good luck with your test


----------



## beattie2 (Dec 30, 2005)

Good luck


----------



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

You are welcome Babymithel!!!  

Ours was a BFN so we are also going to be looking at the (host) surrogacy path now ..    

Do come on and let us know how you get on ... it will be lovely to follow your story.

Wishing you all of the best!!

tweets x


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

Good luck fingers crossed for you all..


----------

